# Hep, toi là bas !!!



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

T'as déclenché l'alarme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vide ton sac et tes poches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fais moi voir ce que t'as là!


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Un crayon HB. Bravo ! Et tu comptais faire quoi avec ça ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

Ben, euh ...

J'ai
un zippo
1 jeton de caddie
un paquet de gauloises
un canif
50.51 &amp;#8364;
Une dose de café
Un ticket resto

C'est tout m'sieur!


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Alors moi j'ai :

un arrosoir vert
un numero du chasseur français
un fusil à merde
un oiseau bleu
un caca vert (volé à krystof)
une paire de menottes
un outil à charioter coudé au carbure
une fraise tourteau
une tourelle porte outil
un foret alésoir
un balais à chiottes
un coup coupe rwandais (presque neuf)
un flingue à canon mou pour tirer dans les coins

et au cas ou deux magnums 46 dans un bel étui en cuir, offert par ma femme, et un briquet chalumeau, offert par ma femme également.


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

Rien de bien méchant, un cutter, un peigne, un coup de poing américain, un morceau de sucre? Tu veux voir ?


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

naan..


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Rien de bien méchant, un cutter, un peigne, un coup de poing américain, un morceau de sucre? Tu veux voir ?



Puisque tu proposes ...
Montre


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh !



T'appuies trop longtemps sur les touches.
Ou alors change la répétition du clavier !!!


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

J'ai des gros doigts...

C'est super pour se gratter.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

... mais que deux !


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Naaan...

Y en un troisième (plus petit certes...) et il est derrière toi...

Zip....

Lui :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 aïe
Moi :


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Naaan...
> 
> Y en un troisième (plus petit certes...) et il est derrière toi...
> 
> ...



Tu pousses!
C'est pas parce que t'es majeur que tu ne seras pas mis à l'index!


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

et oh ! merde !!

C'est présenté sous forme de rébus...

y a un aspect éducatif pour les jeunes enfants qui nous lisent par milliers...


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

Posté à l'origine par DJANGO



y a un aspect éducatif 

[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, faudrait faire un point sur ton éducation.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Elle est impécable...

Je suppose que tu plaisantais ?


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

je sais y a une faute...


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> je sais y a une faute...



Bon ...
Faut que je te ramène à la raison.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Ben vas y, mais comme je suis pas trés tordu ça devrait aller vite...


----------



## Yip (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des gros doigts...
> 
> C'est super pour se gratter.



Mais pour se curer le nez (quand les autres regardent pas), c'est zéro !


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Ben...c'est que j'ai un gros pif aussi...

Demandez à Krystof...


----------



## Yip (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Ben...c'est que j'ai un gros pif aussi...
> 
> Demandez à Krystof...



Ah bon, comme ça, ça va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre, faut pas me vouvoyer comme ça, ça me vieillit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et avec mes doigts fins et mon gros dos, j'suis bien embêté...


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Un gros dos ?
C'est la première fois que je vois ça...
On peut toucher ?


----------



## Fulvio (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi j'ai :
> un fusil à merde



A quoi ça sert ? A tirer DE la merde ou à tirer SUR la merde ?



			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> un balais à chiottes



Pareil ? Pour balayer DE les chiottes ou...?

(ok, je sors)


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Tu n'as pas un ami qui a des taches de rousseurs ?

SI oui, c'est qu'il a pris, un jour, un coup de fusil à merde.

C'est tout.


----------



## Yip (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Un gros dos ?
> C'est la première fois que je vois ça...
> On peut toucher ?



Eh oh, ça va pas non ? je te vois venir, toi, je t'autorise à me tutoyer, à me toucher et ZIP !

Pas fou, eh !


----------



## maousse (3 Septembre 2003)

C'était vraiment très intéressant...

C'est vraiment génial la provoc gratuite, à la longue, c'est usant quand même.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas un ami qui a des taches de rousseurs ?
> 
> SI oui, c'est qu'il a pris, un jour, un coup de fusil à merde.
> 
> C'est tout.



Ah bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, on m'avait dit que c'était un problème de pigementation de peau, on a du me mentir...


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> C'était vraiment très intéressant...
> 
> C'est vraiment génial la provoc gratuite, à la longue, c'est usant quand même.



"ACHEVEZ LE"


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Putain maousse t'es pas marrant...


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Putain maousse t'es pas marrant...


Toi, non plus


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Il manquait plus que toi...

On était tranquille, et v'là les rabats joie...

Tu devrais te méfier, ta réputation commence à depasser les frontières..


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

Fais gaffe, tu risques de fermer les tiennes


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Bon, Barbarella tu vas m'écouter deux minutes :

Je suis comme je suis, tu n'y changeras rien, ni toi ni personne.

Je suis ici parce que ça m'amuse, et, comme tu as pu le voir, personne n'y changera rien non plus.

Donc tu vas essayer d'arreter de t'acharner, car à chaque post tu te ridiculises d'avantage.

Je vais faire l'effort de ne plus te provoquer, mais tu devrais vraiment en faire autant, car jusqu'à présent la confrontation ne t'a jamais réussi.

Tu as autant de détracteurs que moi, ne faisons pas de concours car là tu pourrais bien l'emporter.

Point final en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

bô y s'énerve le ptiot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






t'as encore du souffle j'espère après cette beeeeelllle tirade


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

oui plein...

je pense que c'était nécessaire...


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Barbarella tu vas m'écouter deux minutes :
> 
> Je suis comme je suis, tu n'y changeras rien, ni toi ni personne.
> 
> ...



Si, seulement j'osais


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

ça pense?  !!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> oui plein...
> 
> je pense que c'était nécessaire...



ouais, ouais... fais gaffe qu'on ne te suicide pas avec ton fusil à merde à canon mou ...


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

no problem...

je suis sur mes gardes.


----------



## maousse (3 Septembre 2003)

bon, allez, hop, belle soirée, ce soir, non ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> no problem...
> 
> je suis sur mes gardes.



très cohérent avec cette .... très belle signature


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon, allez, hop, belle soirée, ce soir, non ?



Supra cool


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Non, ce n'est pas une belle soirée, quoi qu'on en dise.


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas une belle soirée, quoi qu'on en dise.



C'est vrai il y a eu mieux


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Pas ma faute.

N'insiste pas s'il te plaît.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Pas ma faute.
> 
> N'insiste pas s'il te plaît.



ton compteur avance bien DJ-Troll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A raison de 20 posts par 1/4 d'heure, tu vas rentrer très prochainement au club des ancêtres...


----------



## nato kino (3 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ton compteur avance bien DJ-Troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le tien aussi depuis quelques jours il me semble....


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ton compteur avance bien DJ-Troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'y suis déjà au club des anciens...

kiki...


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le tien aussi depuis quelques jours il me semble....



certes mais c'est plus relatif à mon temps dispo qu'à une propension au flood et à la provoc grosse ficelle du susdit triste sire... (smiley inutile)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le tien aussi depuis quelques jours il me semble....



certes, mais l'escalier est différent...

mais des goûts, des couleurs...


----------



## nato kino (3 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> certes mais c'est plus relatif à mon temps dispo qu'à une propension au flood et à la provoc grosse ficelle du susdit triste sire... (smiley inutile)



Tu dois toi aussi avoir du temps à perdre alors...


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Barbarella tu vas m'écouter deux minutes :



ton posts faisait moins de deux minutes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Je suis comme je suis, tu n'y changeras rien, ni toi ni personne.



on a remarqué !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ici parce que ça m'amuse, et, comme tu as pu le voir, personne n'y changera rien non plus.



ça aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu vas essayer d'arreter de t'acharner, car à chaque post tu te ridiculises d'avantage.



t'es méssant avec elle, na ! va te cacher, vilain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire l'effort de ne plus te provoquer, mais tu devrais vraiment en faire autant, car jusqu'à présent la confrontation ne t'a jamais réussi.



tu veux pas essayer de faire l'effort suprême de ne plus provoquer personne ? déja que t'as un pseudo en majuscules...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tu as autant de détracteurs que moi, ne faisons pas de concours car là tu pourrais bien l'emporter.



je vous bats !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Point final en ce qui me concerne.



j'sais po pourquoi mais elle me chaoque cette phrase.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis déjà au club des anciens...
> 
> kiki...



c'est ça le bruit de chaise roulante qui couine à chacun de tes posts ? tu fais un concours avec rico ?


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois toi aussi avoir du temps à perdre alors...



le propre du bar, non ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois toi aussi avoir du temps à perdre alors...



tu peux le dire


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> le propre du bar, non ?



c'est bien ce qui me semblait


----------



## romoan (3 Septembre 2003)

Tous ces échanges pris au 2°, c'est vrai que vous êtes des joyeux drilles de très agréables compagnies...


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces échanges pris au 2°, c'est vrai que vous êtes des joyeux drilles de très agréables compagnies...



qu'est-ce que je disais !


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

on va pas en faire un roman


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> on va pas en faire un roman



c'est déja fait ! fais une recherche !


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

N'allons pas  chercher de second degrés là ou il n'y en a pas...


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> N'allons pas  chercher de second degrés là ou il n'y en a pas...



tu vas laisser les gens libres de fantasmer à l'endroit où ils veulent ?


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Mais je laisse les gens libres...

Au fait tu viens chercher ta petite claquounette ?

Je n'ai plus envie, va donc voir l'autre follasse, ça ira plus vite...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Dans le genre ça abrase velu, c'est pas mal.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Oui, je suis désolé, encore une fois !

mais bon...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Faut pas se priver, c'est tellement bon.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Quand c'est sur le ton de la plaisanterie oui...

Là on est loin du compte.


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

L'abrasage velu ne s'improvise pas. Ça demande quand même une certaine maitrise.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Mouais, faut respecter le sens du poil à défaut de respecter autre chose...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

On ne parle jamais trop du sens du poil.
Trop de dérespect à ce niveau...


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

C'est vrai ça...

Jamais dérespecter le sens du poil...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

D'ailleurs, je propose que l'on s'asseoit tous autour du poil, histoire de se réchauffer un peu.


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

D'accord, ouvre ta main...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Bof, on dirait du Vieux Râleur à jeun.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bof, on dirait du Vieux Râleur à jeun.



alors là, t'es vache


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

C'est vrai. Dire que tu es à jeun est ce qui peux t'arriver de plus pire.


----------



## romoan (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> N'allons pas  chercher de second degrés là ou il n'y en a pas...



Ah bon!!! je pensais que c'était ...au moins du 2°...sinon je gère une salle de boxe, et si tu as besoin, tu peux venir te...faire du bien...et c'est pas virtuel...


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Point besoin de prendre des coups ou d'en donner, ne t'inquiètes pas pour moi...

C'est vrai tu gères une salle de boxe ?

Comme mickey dans rocky ?


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Il a mal fini mickey. Maintenant il fait la marionnette dans un parc d'attraction.


----------



## romoan (3 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Point besoin de prendre des coups ou d'en donner, ne t'inquiètes pas pour moi...
> 
> C'est vrai tu gères une salle de boxe ?
> 
> Comme mickey dans rocky ?



Ouai...associative...


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et bé...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Au fait, pas d'avatar pour DJANGO ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

ben non tu m'as pas proposé...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Bah voilà, c'est fait.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

et c'est quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi ?



On le saura bien assez tôt.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

cache ta joie


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

j'en ai deux pour le prix d'un :


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On le saura bien assez tôt.



TARATATA !


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

pas encore reçu celui de tof, celui ci est trés bien en attendant...

merci nato !!


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On le saura bien assez tôt.



Qu'est ce que je t'ai dit hier ?

Toi pas parler Français ?

Toi pas comprendre tout ?

Va falloir pourtant, sinon c'est la dépression qui te guette...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Toi pas comprendre tout ?



T'inquiètes, Django, Barbarella c'est comme le Coca Cola : chaque fois que tu mets une pièce dans la machine, y'a une connerie qui tombe. Et puis on ne se méfie pas : c'est pétillant, sucré... et ça file des ulcères.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et puis on grossit en plus...


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, Django, Barbarella c'est comme le Coca Cola : chaque fois que tu mets une pièce dans la machine, y'a une connerie qui tombe. Et puis on ne se méfie pas : c'est pétillant, sucré... et ça file des ulcères.



Faut vraiment être idiot pour mettre une pièce dans la machine quand on sait que ce qui va tomber ne sera pas à son goût.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment être idiot pour mettre une pièce dans la machine quand on sait que ce qui va tomber ne sera pas à son goût.



Quand le sage montre la lune, l'idiote regarde le doigt...


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, Django, Barbarella c'est comme le Coca Cola : chaque fois que tu mets une pièce dans la machine, y'a une connerie qui tombe. Et puis on ne se méfie pas : c'est pétillant, sucré... et ça file des ulcères.


attention doc, tu risques de perdre des lecteurs pour tes merveilleuses oeuvres... ça ne pardonne pas !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> ton post faisait moins de deux minutes !








 On me fait part d'une information à l'instant : çà y est Genève vient enfin de décrypter le 1er post de ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> attention doc, tu risques de perdre des lecteurs pour tes merveilleuses oeuvres... ça ne pardonne pas !



Très franchement, mon cher, c'est le cadet de mes soucis ! Par ailleurs, il vaut mieux être peu ou pas lu que mal lu.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, il vaut mieux être peu ou pas lu que mal lu.


J'ai jamais rien compris aux statistiques moi alors....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais rien compri aux statistiques moi alors....



Et Finn ne comprend rien aux sondages, vous faites bien la paire tous les deux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Jeanba a raison, surveille ton orthographe, merde !


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et Finn ne comprend rien aux sondages, vous faites bien la paire tous les deux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fallait pas répondre si vite, j'ai édité depuis !!


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

hi...on dirait du moi...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> hi...on dirait du moi...



Non, pas le même goût.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> hi...on dirait du moi...



Du moment que ce n'est pas le cas, c'est bien tout ce qui compte...


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> PS : Jeanba a raison, surveille ton orthographe, merde !



On parle bien du même ? Celui qui trempe ses madeleines dans le champagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On parle bien du même ? Celui qui trempe ses madeleines dans le champagne ?



On trempe sa madeleine où on peut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y en a bien qui trempent leurs claviers dans le gros rouge.


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma grande magnanimité et non sans une pointe de modestie, je vais enfin vous donner le sujet que vous attendiez tous (à cette occasion vous noublierez pas davertir tous (jai bien dit tous) les posteurs de MacG) :
> 
> Le nouveau sujet est RAT


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et Finn ne comprend rien aux sondages



Et t'as vu jouer çà où ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bla, bla, bla...



Très franchement Nephou, tu me déçois... Tant qu'à citer un auteur, choisis-en un bon.


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai deux pour le prix d'un :



pourquoi n'a-t-il pas choisi 'El Bastardo', l'abraseur velu ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a bien qui trempent leurs claviers dans le gros rouge.


Vi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il se fait d'ailleurs attendre ce soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une crise de goutte sans doute !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as vu jouer çà où ?



Un peu partout sur le forum, mais rassure-toi, je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit y prête attention. Par ailleurs, ça pourrait être pire : tu pourrais être modérateur ! (1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(1) Ils avaient bien donné l'emploi à alèm, ils ne sont plus à une connerie près !


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi n'a-t-il pas choisi 'El Bastardo', l'abraseur velu ?



Il a pensé que ça te ferait plaisir, et dans un grand élan de bonté, il t'en laisse l'usage !!


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, il est devant son minitel en train de réfléchir.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est devant son minitel en train de réfléchir.


Il doit être à sec alors !!


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

mes kiki...j'vous adore !!


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il doit être à sec alors !!



J'imagine. Doit pas être beau à voir.


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> mes kiki...j'vous adore !!



Ne m'appelle jamais kiki


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Tu aimais bien avant...

Cochonne


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il a pensé que ça te ferait plaisir, et dans un grand élan de bonté, il t'en laisse l'usage !!



je ne vais sans doute pas me laisser contaminer, contrairement à certains autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le ton monte, ca peut ne pas être désagréable. 
Quant au comique de répétition, elle a toujours fini par me lasser


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et là je te lasse ?

Et là ?

Comme ça...

Ici !?

Et si j'insiste ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimais bien avant...
> 
> Cochonne



On a dit pas de vie privée sur le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au fait, t'as recousu ton oreiller ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Quant au comique de répétition, *elle* a toujours fini par me lasser



Et c'est qui cette "comique" ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un peu partout sur le forum, mais rassure-toi, je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit y prête attention.



Toutes mes excuses Finn. Je retire ce que j'ai dit : ça s'est vu.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a dit pas de vie privée sur le forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naan j'ai été obligé d'en acheter un autre...en cote de maille...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> naan j'ai été obligé d'en acheter un autre...en cote de maille...



Ça va moins être pratique. Tu vas te faire mal aux dents.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Qu'éfque fu crois que ve fais...


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est qui cette "comique" ?



pour les mal-comprenants, J'aurais du écrire par exemple "quant au comique et à sa répétition, cette dernière a toojours fini par me lasser"


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Qu'éfque fu crois que ve fais...



Là, je sais pas ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Mouais...

Claquounette...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pour les mal-comprenants



Il y en a tellement par ici... Tu aurais dû ouvrir un thread spécial non ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Y en a déjà plein !


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a tellement par ici... Tu aurais dû ouvrir un thread spécial non ?



C'est pas déjà fait ?

Le titre doit être "façon nous deux"...


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Trois. quatre...
FIGHT !!!
bim bam boum...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le titre doit être "façon nous deux"...



Ah, non ! On ne tire pas sur la Joconde quand il y a de la volaille à plumer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Choisis mieux tes cibles, mon jeune padawan.


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Trois. quatre...
> FIGHT !!!
> bim bam boum...



C'est pas "ZIP" à la place de "FIGHT" ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

AH ben là c'est fight...
zip aprés si vous voulez...

Moi je vous l'ai déjà dit je suis juste sympathisant...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Choisis mieux tes cibles, mon jeune padawan.



Trop tard, vil tentateur...


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pour les mal-comprenants, J'aurais du écrire par exemple "quant au comique et à sa répétition, cette dernière a toojours fini par me lasser"


Et pour les mauvais perdants qui se mélangent les doigts sur le clavier, tu dirais comment ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> AH ben là c'est fight...
> zip aprés si vous voulez...
> 
> Moi je vous l'ai déjà dit je suis juste sympathisant...



Ouai, toi t'es du genre Bertranus. Tu observes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les mauvais perdants qui se mélangent les doigts sur le clavier, tu dirais comment ?



Tu donnes des cours d'orthographe maintenant ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Ben pourquoi pas, moi je vais donner des cours de self control...

Et j'organise un séminaire sur "la courtoisie dans les rapports conflictuels..."


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu donnes des cours d'orthographe maintenant ?


Y-a pas de raison, ce soir, c'est un peu fête !!


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Tu l'as dit...je sais pas si je vais pas m'en servir un...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Y-a pas de raison, ce soir, c'est un peu fête !!



T'as raison. Tombe le futal...


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. Tombe le futal...


Tout le monde n'a pas les noix au chaud comme toi à Nice, ici il caille dur !!


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et les gars z'allez pas vous faire mal ?

Alors qu'on peut faire mal à son prochain...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'a pas les noix au chaud comme toi à Nice, ici il caille dur !!



T'inquiètes pas, DJANGO va te les réchauffer.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Allons, allons...messieurs...

Jeune, dynamique, réfléchi, courtois...

Je cherche une place de modérateur...


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Et les gars z'allez pas vous faire mal ?
> 
> Alors qu'on peut faire mal à son prochain...


Tu m'aurais dit "prochaine", je t'aurais suivi, mais "prochain"...


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

l'occasion fait le larron...

en foire ce soir...


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons...messieurs...
> 
> Jeune, dynamique, réfléchi, courtois...
> 
> Je cherche une place de modérateur...



Le monde à l'envers !!


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le monde à l'envers !!



C'est ça ou mackie. A toi de voir.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Quoi je peux...

Regarde :

Allons allons, on a dit pas de politique...

Et oh Sonny tu vas arrêter de dire des bétises ?

Ben alors, attention je vais fermer le sujet si vous faites les imbéciles...

alors ?
j'étais bien ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Quoi je peux...
> 
> Regarde :
> 
> ...



Pas mal, mais pas assez de fautes.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

y en a pourtant...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, mais pas assez de fautes.



Bah, si mackie est malade, nato y pourvoira !


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Oui, mais pas assez.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

on s'arrangera...
bon alors je suis pris ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> on s'arrangera...
> bon alors je suis pris ?



Mouai.
Faut voir ce que ça donne en vert :   DJANGO  

Alors ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Bof...ça fait malade je trouve...


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mouai.
> Faut voir ce que ça donne en vert :   DJANGO
> 
> Alors ?



Bof... pas mal


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Administrateur alors :   DJANGO


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> bon alors je suis pris ?



Bah, c'est pas un truc pour toi. Trop émotif.
Et puis, le bar, c'est pas facile à modérer ! Il faut en lire des conneries ! Et en plus, tu ne peux même pas les jeter les mous du bulbe : on a le respect du client, mon petit Môssieur, surtout quand il donne dans le quantitatif.
Tu sais ce qu'il nous faudrait ? Un petit bordel à Saigon. Et regarder les soirs d'été dans les bras de Lulu la Nantaise. Ah, tiens, même Nantes devient jolie quand on la regarde de loin.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Il est fort quand même ce type...


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Et, en plus ça rime

DJANGO, modéro,
DJANGO, modéro,
DJANGO, modéro,


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Il est fort quand même ce type...



Normalement, tu aurais du dire : dans mes bras.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Oui mais il y a trop de tripoteurs ici...


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu donnes des cours d'orthographe maintenant ?



l'arbitre des élégances est parmi nous


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> l'arbitre des élégances est parmi nous



Je suis démasqué ! Rhaaaaa...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaa...



On a retrouvé Rahan, le fils des âges farouches.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Rahouche le fils des ages marrants...


----------



## PetIrix (4 Septembre 2003)

Bon ...
Ces temps ci je ne viens pas régulièrement.
Mon administrateur !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je constate avec tristesse que non seulement les quelques anarchistes traditionnels sont venus véroller ce thread, mais personne n'aura tenté de rectifier le tir, même pas de la part des quelques personnes censées disposer d'un materiel cérévral suffisant, ici présentes.

Donc j'accepte entièrement le fait que ce thème ne puisse être d'un grand intérêt pour tout le monde, auquel cas je demande aux plus hautes instances de clore ce sujet.
Mais je déplore de plus en plus le maigre et pauvre contenu qui stagne dans ce putride gargouilli injurieux et fiéleux que tout un chacun semble prendre plaisir à déverser dans chaque thread, avec toute la médiocrité grammaticale qui caractérise les pauvres d'esprit incultes et inconscients de leur niaises et stériles répliques qu'il pensent jalonnées d'humour et de subtilité à en croire les hilares faciès verdâtres qui ponctuent chaque connerie!

Jusqu'à présent je me faisais un plaisir de venir sur ce site, jusqu'à en braver tous les dangers, comme je l'ai déjà expliqué dernièrement.
Mais la satisfaction n'est qu'éphémère quand je lis ces contenus nauséeux.

Je tenterais donc l'expérience encore quelques temps.
Mais j'ai comme l'impression que mes fréquentations s'estomperont bien rapidement, jusqu'à l'abandon pur et simple de mes interventions.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Moui, et alors ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne réponse, bien...
> 
> On progresse.
> 
> Bises ma cochonne...


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon ...
> Ces temps ci je ne viens pas régulièrement.
> Mon administrateur !!!
> 
> ...



Faire des posts trés longs, avec plein de belles tournures de phrases, sans que le résultat ressemble à une juxtaposition d'ajectifs plus ou moins fumeux, requiert un savoir faire que manifestement tu n'as pas.

Relis le Doc, dans un premier temps, et les grands classiques ensuite.

Aprés on verra.

Bises ma belle poule.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne réponse, bien...
> On progresse.
> Bises ma cochonne...


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Tu vois je fais preuve d'une belle régularité dans le style...


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Le problème n'est pas tant le contenu de tes posts que l'ennui qu'on éprouve à les lire.

A l'instar des magazines féminins, dans lesquels il ne reste rien après avoir retiré les pubs, tes attaques sont tellement fades et répétitives que ça en devient chiant.


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

C'est pas la peine d'en remettre une couche. Le problème (et le thread) est clos.


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le problème n'est pas tant le contenu de tes posts que l'ennui qu'on éprouve à les lire.
> 
> A l'instar des magazines féminins, dans lesquels il ne reste rien après avoir retiré les pubs, tes attaques sont tellement fades et répétitives que ça en devient chiant.



Ok, ok...je suis une brelle, n'en parlons plus.


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A l'instar des magazines féminins, dans lesquels il ne reste rien après avoir retiré les pubs,



moi j'adore les magazines féminins, surtout vogue et cosmo, mais c'est sans doute trop métaphysique pour vous


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok...je suis une brelle, n'en parlons plus.



Là, tu vas en réjouir plus d'un.


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

au moins la vacuité de cosmo, elle est consciente et assumée...


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

De ceux qui n'ont rien à dire, les plus agréables sont ceux qui se taisent!


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

c'est valable pour tout le monde bien sûr


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Non!
Juste pour Django!


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non!
> Juste pour Django!



Hep, toi là bas !!! Tu t'éloignes du sujet.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Du tout!!
J'ai déjà dit ce que j'avais dans mes poches, môa !!

Et on n'est que 2.


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

Il me semble qu'il y en avait plus que ça (relire page 1).


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

Je parle des réponses plus ou moins serieuses, et tout du moins plausibles.

Un fusil à merde ou je ne sais plus quoi d'autre ne sont pas comptabilisés!


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

S'cuses Krystof.
Je t'avais oublié.






Ca ne fait que 3 pour près de 150 posts!

MI-SE-RABLE


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

C'est un reflet de la réalité.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> C'est un reflet de la réalité.



De par ton omniprésence.


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> De par ton omniprésence.


J'en viens à me demander si tu n'étais pas moins chiant quand tu déprimais toi aussi...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'en viens à me demander si tu n'étais pas moins chiant quand tu déprimais toi aussi...


Ça commence à me gonfler vos guéguerres !!

Dans ma poche, j'ai un pic à glace... Pratique pour crever les pneus des cons qui se garent sur les clous.


----------



## maousse (5 Septembre 2003)

Hop, c'est vrai ça... PetIrix, j'aurais bien aimé trouver les mots que tu viens de dire hier soir, mais c'était inutile. Enfin bon, tout le monde est bien au courant maintenant...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> S'cuses Krystof.
> Je t'avais oublié.
> 
> 
> ...


Ben maintenant, ça fait quatre... Tu te sens mieux, plus léger ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Hop, c'est vrai ça... PetIrix, j'aurais bien aimé trouver les mots que tu viens de dire hier soir, mais c'était inutile. Enfin bon, tout le monde est bien au courant maintenant...



Qu'est ce que j'ai dit hier soir?
J'étais pas là.

Tu veux parler de mon laïus de tout à l'heure


----------



## maousse (5 Septembre 2003)

oui, j'ai oublié une virgule...Enfin bon, ça n'a pas d'importance


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Y avait pas non plus de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Y avait pas non plus de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard.



Y'avait pas de quoi non plus se faire casser deux couilles par un connard!


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait pas de quoi non plus se faire casser deux couilles par un connard!



Et bé...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> De ceux qui n'ont rien à dire, les plus agréables sont ceux qui se taisent!





			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> c'est valable pour tout le monde bien sûr



Rien à rajouter, merci jeanba


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait pas de quoi non plus se faire casser deux couilles par un connard!



Attention au ban, jeune loup...
 Django


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Attention au ban, jeune loup...
> Django



Monsieur est attendu à 20 heures.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait pas de quoi non plus se faire casser deux couilles par un connard!



Tiens allez si, j'en rajoute une couche... 

Il y a une chose qui, dans les forums que je modère, ne passe JAMAIS : l'insulte. 

En règle générale, la conséquence immédiate, c'est édition du post, mais pas pour effacer l'insulte, oh non, juste pour ajouter en beau vert pomme à la fin du post un commentaire du genre " Tiens, encore un qui vient de toucher le fond de son argumentaire... Quelqu'un le remonte? non? bon, tant pis..." 

Je sais que Finn et Maousse ne sont pas partisans de ce genre de méthode, et je trouve ça regrettable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En clair... PetIrix, il me semble que tu es un peu seul à t'exciter...


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] En clair... PetIrix, il me semble que tu es un peu seul à t'exciter...



Ça lui passera.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Tiens allez si, j'en rajoute une couche...
> 
> ...



Impressionnant.
Ya un bon paquet de pochtrons qui viennent écrire 150 posts de conneries graveleuses dans MON thread, qui n'ont absolument aucun rapport avec le thème, et faudrait que je reste courtois?
Permet moi de protester avec véhémence.
D'autant que ce léger dérapage n'est rien en comparaison du mépris verbal d'un posteur multirécidiviste dont je tairais le nom, mais que tout le monde aura reconnu!


... Ceci dit, avec "canard", j'ai rien trouvé de mieux.


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ... Ceci dit, avec "canard", j'ai rien trouvé de mieux.



Malabar ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Malabar ?



Le pétomane te répond "non!"


----------



## maousse (5 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Tiens allez si, j'en rajoute une couche...
> 
> ...


la force de l'habitude, et je le regrette tout autant... (j'ai abandonné devant le flot depuis décembre 2002...)


----------



## maousse (5 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> la force de l'habitude, et je le regrette tout autant... (j'ai abandonné devant le flot depuis décembre 2002...)


je ne suis pas payé à plein temps, et beaucoup moins présent que de nombreux posteurs...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant.
> Ya un bon paquet de pochtrons qui viennent écrire 150 posts de conneries graveleuses dans MON thread, qui n'ont absolument aucun rapport avec le thème, et faudrait que je reste courtois?
> Permet moi de protester avec véhémence.




Je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais tort sur le fond.


Simplement, oui, c'est en restant courtois que tu auras le plus de chance d'être écouté. 

Avec tes derniers posts, tout ce que tu as réussi à faire, c'est te mettre des gens à dos... Je ne pense pas que c'était l'effet recherché...

J'ai vu comme le bar a dégénéré ces derniers temps... tout ce que je viens dire, c'est : tout le monde se calme, respire un grand coup, distribution de verres de Contrex à ceux qui s'étouffent de rage, et après seulement, on regarde les problèmes à régler... Ce n'est pas en se sautant à la gorge à tout bout de champs que les choses vont s'arranger. Au contraire.

Voilà


----------



## PetIrix (5 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> 
> Je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais tort sur le fond.
> ...



1104 posts courtois pour un limite.
C'est raisonnable.

Et pis chuis pas rouge etouffé.
je suis juste un peu agacé.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 1104 posts courtois pour un limite.
> C'est raisonnable.



Dommage pour ce post dans ce cas... Tu étais à 2 doigts de détenir le record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Et pis chuis pas rouge etouffé.
> je suis juste un peu agacé.



Alors ça doit être l'éclairage qui donne cette impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Au passage, tu n'étais pas le seul visé, loin de là...)


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> (Au passage, tu n'étais pas le seul visé, loin de là...)



Mouais, bon, et tu as quoi dans tes poches ? Faudrait voir à alimenter un peu le sujet tout de même...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, bon, et tu as quoi dans tes poches ? Faudrait voir à alimenter un peu le sujet tout de même...



_I'm waiting for my man
Twenty-six dollars in my hand
_


----------



## Fulvio (5 Septembre 2003)

_What have you in your pocket ?
Some euro, some euro
What have you in your pocket
Some euro from cé-eu-eu_ 

(Les Deschiens seraient-ils moins classe que le Velevet ?)


----------



## KARL40 (5 Septembre 2003)

Les Deschiens sont LA classe, je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant.
> Ya un bon paquet de pochtrons qui viennent écrire 150 posts de conneries graveleuses dans MON thread, qui n'ont absolument aucun rapport avec le thème, et faudrait que je reste courtois?
> Permet moi de protester avec véhémence.
> D'autant que ce léger dérapage n'est rien en comparaison du mépris verbal d'un posteur multirécidiviste dont je tairais le nom, mais que tout le monde aura reconnu!
> ...



Trouve moi un seul post de la personne à laquelle tu penses qui est été, ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois, insultant, du genre le mot que tu as employé.


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Ma foi force est de constater qu'il a un peu raison.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça lui passera.



avant que ca nous reprenne...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> avant que ca nous reprenne...


t'as du feu stp ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> .
> D'autant que ce léger dérapage n'est rien en comparaison du mépris verbal d'un posteur multirécidiviste dont je tairais le nom, mais que tout le monde aura reconnu!
> 
> 
> ... Ceci dit, avec "canard", j'ai rien trouvé de mieux.



une glissade sé-man-tique, on vous dit, messieurs les modos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout rouge, j'aurais écrit la même chose que PetIrix..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je me serais pardonné...


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

je pense qu'il en a...


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> une glissade sé-man-tique, on vous dit, messieurs les modos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne l'as pas fait, et c'est tant mieux pour toi, car tu n'as rien à gagner à t'illustrer de la sorte.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne l'as pas fait, et c'est tant mieux pour toi, car tu n'as rien à gagner à t'illustrer de la sorte.



glisser sur une crotte de chien n'est pas un acte de bravoure...


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Ouais, je vais te laisser continuer sans moi, tu devrais pouvoir parvenir au même résultat tout seul...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vais te laisser continuer sans moi, tu devrais pouvoir parvenir au même résultat tout seul...


Il vient de mouiller sa dernière allumette.


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il vient de mouiller sa dernière allumette.


À moins que ce ne soit le pétard qui soit mouillé...


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À moins que ce ne soit le pétard qui soit mouillé...



comme vous l'avez certainement compris, j'ai les sourcils qui descendent un peu bas (et qui se rejoignent au dessus du pif), alors Nato, j'ai pas compris : tu t'adresses à moi ou au    pseudo-modo  ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> comme vous l'avez certainement compris, j'ai les sourcils qui descendent un peu bas (et qui se rejoignent au dessus du pif), alors Nato, j'ai pas compris : tu t'adresses à moi ou au    pseudo-modo  ?


Il est peut-être temps de prendre rendez-vous pour une séance d'épilation non ? Tu fais aussi le maillot ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il est peut-être temps de prendre rendez-vous pour une séance d'épilation non ? Tu fais aussi le maillot ?



tu prends cher dans ton institut ?


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

oui mais il est trés bien, on sent rien du tout...

moi je suis moins cher mais c'est au chalumeau...

tu choises...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu prends cher dans ton institut ?


non, et c'est rapide, un coup de chalumeau et t'es tranquille pour un moment.


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il est trés bien, on sent rien du tout...
> 
> moi je suis moins cher mais c'est au chalumeau...
> 
> tu choises...


"rencontre du troisième type" !!!


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Il est ou ce type ?

Il la ramène ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il est trés bien, on sent rien du tout...
> 
> moi je suis moins cher mais c'est au chalumeau...
> 
> tu choises...


C'est de la concurrence déloyale !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> non, et c'est rapide, un coup de chalumeau et t'es tranquille pour un moment.



et ca sent le cochon grillé, non merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prochain post de DJANGO : "correction : la cochonne grillée" ... navrant


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Allons si ce n'est qu'une question d'odeur...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et ca sent le cochon grillé, non merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme tu voudras.


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Comme on peut se tromper...


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Allons si ce n'est qu'une question d'odeur...



j'suis insensible à la douleur mais pas à tout le reste ....


----------



## DJANGO (5 Septembre 2003)

Bon allé, je vais aussi te laisser finir seul...

Ciao


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'as déclenché l'alarme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est bon de revenir au sujet (de temps en temps).

alors donc, sans fioriture :

- un ticket de CB (montant effacé) du champion d'à coté
- un trombone de couleur verte 
- un badge d'accès "AGP by Motorola" (font autre chose que du G4 et et du startac) gris neutre. Sur le précédent y avait ma photo.
- 2 x 20 centimes de Francs Français : si, si, retrouvés cet aprèm dans le tiroir de mon bureau

c tou


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

moi j'ai trouvé un... un mackie on dirait... c'est un truc noir gros comme une punaise... avec des pattes... c'est marron... c'est moche... ça pue...






c'est une punaise...








......SSHSHHHHPPAAAFFFF.... 








j'espère que c'étais pas mackie


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

maaaacckiiiiie ? maaackiiie ? maackiiie ? t'es lààààà ?


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> comme vous l'avez certainement compris, j'ai les sourcils qui descendent un peu bas (et qui se rejoignent au dessus du pif),



C'est toi Emmanuel Chain ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> comme vous l'avez certainement compris, j'ai les sourcils qui descendent un peu bas (et qui se rejoignent au dessus du pif)



c'est toi qui joue Chewbacca dans les épisodes de star-wars ????


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'as déclenché l'alarme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une pièce chinoise (pour le jour de l'an je me suis reveille avec des pièces anglaises)
 un t68i en mode silencieux

C'est tout msieur, je peux partir maintenant?


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Je viens de retrouver un paquet de fraises tagada au fond de ma poche


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Les poches sous les yeux, ça compte aussi ?


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

nato tu en as encore des comme celles là ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les poches sous les yeux, ça compte aussi ?



la c'est des malles cabines oauis plutot que tu te traines


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> nato tu en as encore des comme celles là ?



Des poches ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> la c'est des malles cabines oauis plutot que tu te traines


Dès qu'Houdini me refile les siennes, je vous fait disparaitre le mackie !!


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'Houdini me refile les siennes, je vous fait disparaitre le mackie !!


  YYYYEEEESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Un p'tit tour dans la malle, quelques chaines pour faire joli, un gros parpaing bien moulé de chez Bouygues, et hop, au jus !!


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'aurais coupé en morceaux avant...


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais coupé en morceaux avant...


Ça je n'ai pas, je n'ai que les longs trucs qui piquent pour faire les brochettes, il a pas voulu me refiler sa scie le père Houdini, il devait encore avoir un peu de bricolage à faire dans sa maison de campagne...


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Tu pouvais t'arranger avec un couteau électrique, moi c'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon mari.

[Simone Weber]


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais t'arranger avec un couteau électrique, moi c'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon mari.
> 
> [Simone Weber]



j'ai pas trop envie de me trainer un groupe électrogène à l'apple expo juste pour ça, et pis j'ai plus de brouette...


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Si tu bosses bien des sacs poubelle suffisent.


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Faut quand même qu'ils soient étanche.


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Ah ben évidement, sinon ça coule...normal...


----------

